# Betta 1 Gallon Tank? Appropriate?



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello all,

I just joined this forum and the people here seem to know their bettas very well. 

This is my story and was hoping you fantastic people could give me your thoughts, advice on it. Thank you very much! 

I went to the store today since I decided to get back into taking care of fish. Before going, I contacted PetSmart and spoke to a lady who told me a Betta fish(I have a male) would do just fine in a 1 Gallon tank. All I would need is to keep it warm(my house is around 68-73F in the winter right now along with gravel, pebbles and some plants. Along with that I should let the water sit 2 days before trasfering the little guy into the bowl.

Before posting this thread I have read people on YahooAnswers saying 1 Gallon is torture for a Betta and 5 Gallon is a bare minimum. On here I saw 1 Gallon is the bare minimum which is what I have.

Anyway, after buying everything along with the fish. I got home, added the gravel, fake plant and water in my bowl with Aqeon water conditioner. After reading all those stories about it dying easily in the cup from the stores I quickly took it and put it in the bowl. Note the conditioner was in the plastic bowl for only 15 minutes. After that I fed it hoping it would make it happier...

Finally, it's now a couple hours later and he seems relaxed. When I go watch him he just swims around, comes near me to see what the hec is going on and then swims to the top and swims back down just hanging out. I have provided a picture of my setup:









Also, I do have the money to buy a complete 5 Gallon tank with heater & filter but I would rather he stays in there for awhile since I would like to not spend so much.

I appreciate all you're guys help very much!
-Alex


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Well - you CAN have a 1 gallon tank, if you 1) keep up with the water changes and 2) have a heater that will work in that small a tank.

The bad news:
1) Water maintenance on a 1 gal tank is 100% DAILY WATER CHANGES. A lot of work for you, a lot of stress for your fish.
2) It's relatively hard to get a heater that works in such a small tank.

If you *can* upgrade, I definitely, DEFINITELY would. Anything 2.5gal and above can be cycled, which means less water maintenance in the long run. But the larger the tank, the less water maintenance....the easier for you.

Also, you need a heater either way. Make that your first priority - if you get a Hydor Theo 25W *ADJUSTABLE* heater you can use it anywhere from 1-5gal...but you may have to use it on it's lowest setting on a 1gal tank. Bettas should be kept in temperatures between 78-82 degrees F.

EDIT: (Also, especially in such a small tank I'd change my water conditioner to Seachem Prime. It locks ammonia for 24 hours, which will make the ammonia that can build up QUICKLY in such a small tank less dangerous for your guy. It's also super-concentrated, you would use 2 drops per gallon. Really great stuff.  )


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> The bad news:
> 1) Water maintenance on a 1 gal tank is 100% DAILY WATER CHANGES. A lot of work for you, a lot of stress for your fish.


Hello Greenapp1es,

I was told and read on different websites water changes could be done every week or a few times a week.

If that is not the case I can call PetSmart and ask if a refund is possible for the tank. I don't believe a refund is possible on the plant or the gravel, but it dosen't hurt to ask.

What about the rest of my setup? Time the conditioner had to go into the tap water?

Thank you,
Alex


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

In a larger tank - water can be changed less frequently. For example:

If you have an unfiltered\uncycled 2.5 gal tank, you would do 1 50% and 1 100% water change weekly. Cycle that, and you're looking at 2 50% water changes weekly.

If you had a 5gal tank, it would be 50% water changes weekly after cycling. 

The larger the tank, the less water maintenance it needs.

As for conditioning the water...I use Prime. I put 2 drops in, and within a minute or so the water starts to fizz slightly. After it's done fizzing, the water is treated. If you don't pay attention to the fizzing...it takes about 1-2 min. The water is ready almost immediately after treating.

As for the plant and gravel - keep at least the plant for an addition to your larger tank.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Petsmart does not know what they are talking about. A 1 gallon tank NEEDS 100% water changes because of the ammonia build up as Greenapp1es has said. They most likely won't give you a refund on a bowl since you already used it but I would use the bowl for water changes because I think a 5 gallon filtered and heated tank would be a lot more beneficial for you and your betta. People always think that the smaller the tank the less work but I think its the opposite. The water conditioner time should be fine. I put it in and like mix my tank with my net and wait a little till everything calms down. Don't forget to put the cup that he's in while your doing the water change into your old bowl so the water temperature for the two cups adjust and he doesn't go into shock. Hope this helped!


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> In a larger tank - water can be changed less frequently. For example:
> 
> If you have an unfiltered\uncycled 2.5 gal tank, you would do 1 50% and 1 100% water change weekly. Cycle that, and you're looking at 2 50% water changes weekly.
> 
> ...


Sounds good! I'll see if I can buy some Prime later on in my betta career 

But so far if I just changed the water once a week, gave the Betta food once a day(3 pellets) and keep a warm room temperature(it's pretty hot in the room im in currently he should be fine? I was thinking of buying a bigger tank once I get my check paycheck which should be Wednesday of next week!

Edit: @bettabubbles3 that's what I was thinking of doing every week. Empty out the water in the bowl, add some new tap water and add conditioner.

-Alex


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

No - in that small a tank once a week is really pushing it.

If 100% water changes is too much to take on for the next week, take a cup or turkey baster and cup out\baste out 75-80% of the water daily and replace it if you can. That way you don't have to cup your guy, he still gets new water daily, and you can keep the ammonia levels down.

If you can't do daily the longest I would go until you got a larger tank is every other day.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Agreeing with everyone here. The bigger the better. You can keep a 1 gallon if you want to keep up with the maintenance, but if you get a 5, I think you'll be much happier with it. I like my 5 waaaaay more than my 2.5 gallon. I find the twice weekly changes on my 2.5 to be kind of a pain in the butt. There's so much more that you can do with a 5 gallon and your betta will use every inch.

Once a week water change won't really be good enough. Change it every day until you're able to upgrade or at the very least every other day. And yeah, if you can, keep your room warm (70s at the least) and consistent.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Alrighty,

Thank you all for taking your time to answer my questions haha. So my plan is this then. I just got the tank today, so I will wash it out on Monday followed by every other day, add water & conditioner while keeping my little betta in the cup it came in until 15 mins then I'll put him in there. 

Once I get a 5 gallon tank do I just plop the heater, filter and boom! No more cleaning? Any other uses for my plastic plant and gravel I bought?

Finally, what are the little numerous bubbles I see around the bowl? It seems they are more numerous around the middle. 

Thank you very much,
Alex


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Temperature: No matter where you live, what temperature your house is, during the night, temperatures can drop. A few degrees' difference can cause stress for your betta. I don't think inside AC will help much, you need to get a reliable adjustable heater such as the 25w Hydor Theo. It will work for a 1g and will keep your water at a steady temperature, thus reducing stress on your betta and extending his life. 

Please, do get a bigger tank. (BTW the heater I mentioned will work for up to 7 gallons) Agree to all above posters. For now if you cannot do 100% daily go with Greenapp1es's advice. As for food I think you're OK, maybe twice a day 3 pellets is better instead? But with your schedule there will be no problems of overfeeding, I think you're fine on that. What we need to know on food matters is what brand do you feed your fish. 

Your biggest issue as of current is the size of your tank and the water changes you are performing on it...

Edit: Eh, sorry, you posted while I was writing this monster. Sorry if I sounded a little inconsiderate posting bout tank size after you said that you just got a 5g. Never mind this post!!!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Plop in the heater(let it adjust for a bit first before turning it on) and filter, make sure you also get a thermometer to make sure your heater is working too. The glass thermometers are like $2. Don't get the stick on ones. They aren't accurate. If you're heating without your betta in the tank, just set it to what you want and then acclimate him to it. If he is in it when you put the heater in, raise it slowly so you don't shock him.

As for cleaning in the 5 gallon, I personally do 50% water change once a week. You may want to invest in a gravel vacuum. I find those make cleaning a breeze. You don't have to remove your betta for a partial water change as long as you match the temperature of the new water you're putting in.

As for the little bubbles, sounds like your betta is probably bubble nesting. They do that occasionally.


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bubbles can be a bubble nest or they can be leftover pockets of air from a water change. Bettas will blow bubble nests usually for no real reason whatsoever.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Well - with a 5 gallon, you still need 50% water changes weekly. While the tank is cycling, you'll probably still need more....but that's temporary. (You don't HAVE to cycle the tank, but I definitely WOULD cycle the tank).

For the plastic plant - assuming it won't rip your guy's fins (run some pantyhose over it - if it snags the pantyhose it will snag your guy's fins) it will be fine in the 5gal as well. Betta love plants - the more the better!

Since it looks like your gravel is glass marbles - get a small glass candeholder and spread the rocks around it? Make a nice centerpiece.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

jewelqueen17 said:


> Temperature: No matter where you live, what temperature your house is, during the night, temperatures can drop. A few degrees' difference can cause stress for your betta. I don't think inside AC will help much, you need to get a reliable adjustable heater such as the 25w Hydor Theo. It will work for a 1g and will keep your water at a steady temperature, thus reducing stress on your betta and extending his life.
> 
> Please, do get a bigger tank. (BTW the heater I mentioned will work for up to 7 gallons) Agree to all above posters. For now if you cannot do 100% daily go with Greenapp1es's advice. As for food I think you're OK, maybe twice a day 3 pellets is better instead? But with your schedule there will be no problems of overfeeding, I think you're fine on that. What we need to know on food matters is what brand do you feed your fish.
> 
> ...


Haha that's fine, not a problem!

This is what im feeding him(and was told once a day 3 pellets by PetSmart). It's called "Top Fin Beta Enhancing Beta Bit". I was told to picked the multi-colored ones since Beta prefer that over all red ones.

So is my Beta liking the food im giving it? 

-Alex


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmm. Don't think Top Fin is a good brand. Try Omega One pellets instead, much less fillers such as wheat, corn, and soybean (not tasty and not good for bettas) and much more real meat, since bettas are carnivores. Dunno who told you about the food colors thing but they are pretty misinformed. I don't think bettas like colorful food any more than any other food.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Alright.

I don't want to start dishing out money left & right though but I won't compromise for my little friends comfort. So will it be fine if I use the food I currently have for the time being?

First thing I will be purchasing is a 5 Gallon tank complete with heater & filter! Hopefully next week.

-Alex


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

...It really amazes me what Pet store people tell people these days. Them preferring a color food over another is made up. For food, Omega One Betta Buffet pellets and New Life Spectrum are recommended as they have minimum fillers and are high in protein which will keep them healthy and their colors vibrant. The Top Fin ones and a lot of the other foods are mostly just filler that isn't good for their nutrition. If you can, switch him if you get the chance. If you can't find those, then I'd say the Aqueon pellets are so-so. Not good but not entirely bad either.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Your food is OK until you can get something else, but please switch when you can. It's a small expense that will go a long way to keeping your guy happy and healthy.


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

+1 Greenapp1es, I think it's fine for now. I understand any financial constraints you might have, people in this hobby often encounter that problem.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds good. 

Do you recommend I keep using the food I have now? It costs me $4.79 and I would rather gets my money's worth! Maybe feed him twice a day because of it only being a filler?

Where do you think would be the cheapest place to get the Omega One Beta Buffet? 

-Alex


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

And for the 5 gallon, here is a thread to help you with how often to do water changes on it-

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758

And if I were you, try to get silk plants for your guy. Betta's fins are delicate, so plastic plants will tear their fins. You can buy any color, and style of silk plants at Petco. You can also get live plants for him instead of silk plants.

Like above, I would use Prime on your water. It is a whole lot better than the other water conditioners, which I have found out myself.

Plus, try to get a test kit for your water. Because if your betta ever gets sick, you will have to have your water parameters to post on a thread if you ever need to post one.

Cycling is another good thing to do for your Bette. Here is a thread about cycling-

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=507585

One last thing. Since bettas fins are delicate, a quieter filter with a softer flow is recommended. If you can't find one, baffling it can always be done.

I may have left some things out. You can get more info from others if I left something out,


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Maybe if you express that you're unhappy with the information you were given, they may exchange the food for you. Omega One at Petsmart is only 10 cents more than the one you got. It'd be worth a try.


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

I think Petsmart carries it. I personally would go buy the OO food, I think it's around the same price though and I don't think you would want to throw out perfectly fine (though less healthy) food like that. For now, I guess you could keep feeding him the betta bits, but when you run out or something (which will probably be a very long time from now) go buy Omega One. Best I can think of right now since you don't want to waste or spend more money (because the other option is to purchase the Omega One and feed both, therefore throwing out no food but spending more money). 

Since you've already used the food you were given, they may not let you return it. But if they do, then get the better quality food like Reccka says.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Actually - the problem with it being filler is he would have a harder time digesting it. Betta are carnivores (insectivores), so they can't digest plant matter. Look at the top 3 ingredients on your food. How many of them are plant matter vs. fish product? Feeding him more could lead to constipation and bloating issues faster than a higher quality pellet would, and he gets less nutrition out of the deal.

I've found the cheapest place to get Omega One is Petco. It was under $4 there for me where as it was over $8 on Amazon. New Life Spectrum pellets are also a good choice, but I've not seen them locally so I went with Omega One.

I understand wanting to get one's money's worth...but for me the potential health benefits vs. health issues were worth me replacing my food - and my first pellet was Aqueon (which is better than Top Fin).


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

If I understand correctly, New Life Spectrum has a new formula which has made their pellets bigger, too big for some bettas to eat. That would bring a damper on their high reviews.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you once again everyone.

These are a few more questions I had:

I read that the bubbles he is making are bubble nest. Problem is, they were there even before I put him in, and there are quite a few. I mean they go all around the bowl(which don't seem to bother him) but there are easily 50+ of them.

I'll call Petsmart and ask if I can get a refund due to the bad information I was given about appropriate size(which is the only thing they will refund im guessing).

My main priority right now is:
Do water changes twice every other day
Feed him every day
Make sure the room temperature is warm
Don't approach him to fast or else he starts swimming crazy lol & don't want to stress him out
Get a 5 Gallon tank ASAP

About the 5 Gallon tank, this is the one I was looking at:
http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...m-starter-kit-zid36-25057/cat-36-catid-300065

Thanks
-Alex


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the bubbles?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

If the water was just put in today and was put in from the tap, it's probably just oxygen and other compressed gasses from the tap. These will go away as the water ages. Nothing to worry about.

Add - GET A TANK HEATER! To your list of priorities. I'd put this right at getting a bigger tank, actually. 

As for this one: Don't approach him to fast or else he starts swimming crazy lol & don't want to stress him out - He'll get used to you in time. Right now he's got a lot going on!


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know if I trust a Top Fin product, but so far it looks fine. I don't know what the filter media or the brush/net is like, but be careful with the net as it may damage his fins. Cupping (scoop in, scoop out, no damage) with possibly the cup he came in or another small container is much smoother and easier.


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

ThaGreenlander said:


> I'll call Petsmart and ask if I can get a refund due to the bad information I was given about appropriate size(which is the only thing they will refund im guessing).


Ahahaha that's one of the things they would get a million refunds for if everyone who started out misinformed became as committed as the people on this forum!


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

jewelqueen17 said:


> Can you post a picture of the bubbles?


Course, not a problem.

Here you go:









-Alex


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

My friend who has had bettas for years has one in that exact same tank like you were looking at. It is a good tank. She likes it really well.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah - that's just compressed air from your tap. It will go away after a day or so.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Yeah - that's just compressed air from your tap. It will go away after a day or so.


Ok, thank you Green.

For the time being, would you say my Betta is happy? Im sure he is a lot happier then the cup he was in 

-Alex


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm sure he's thrilled to be out of his cup!

Right now he's also probably a bit overwhelmed by all of the changes going all around him. He'll settle in just fine though.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> I'm sure he's thrilled to be out of his cup!
> 
> Right now he's also probably a bit overwhelmed by all of the changes going all around him. He'll settle in just fine though.


Ok haha 

But I should get the bigger tank & food as soon as possible right to make him even happier! 

-Alex


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

And heater!


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

jewelqueen17 said:


> And heater!


And heater haha 

-Alex


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok,

I just wanted to post this and see what everyone thinks. I went to bed last night & the temperature was a good 73Degrees. I woke up early and it was ONLY 64. I went to check my betta and he seems fine but I don't think he will last a week(if it's really needed I'll go buy a better tank with accessories before my next paycheck which is next week.

Is this bad for him? I turned the AC on but I can't run it all night 

-Alex


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

If money is tight the heater is the priority item. The rest can wait until payday.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Tolak said:


> If money is tight the heater is the priority item. The rest can wait until payday.


Agreed!

Is the AC doing anything to help him? I'm sure it helps :S

Money isn't too tight, I have the $20 to buy a tank but would rather get it after I get payed on Wednesday next week.

-Alex


----------



## Aerin (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm only going to speak to the feeding. I think everyone else has spoken to the tank/water quality issues.

As far as feeding, in my short experience, you have to watch your betta. For instance, my male veiltail betta will only eat two pellets in the morning and at night. Any more and he will eat some and belch part of it back out. So while three pellets twice a day may work for your betta, it may bloat them, so you need to learn your betta, as they are all unique.

By comparison, for my husband's female, two pellets at a time is too much for her and she got swim bladder issues due to over feeding. I've read so much contradicting information in regards to feeding bettas and the truth of the matter is, they're carnivores, they will eat whatever you put in front of them, regardless if they're full or not. Their stomachs are the size of their eye, and unlike mammals, they don't need to be fed every few hours.

The idea of "feed them how much they will eat in X minutes" therefore does not work, because they'll try to eat it all anyway. Do test feedings until they aren't expelling or ignoring food. Some people (like me) feed them every day. Some give them fasting days. Over time, you'll learn how your betta eats.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Personally I watch their belly and stop feeding when it is a little rounded.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Ugh - I wish that worked for my guys.

At least my newest two lose interest fairly early, so I'm fairly sure I'm not overfeeding them.

Callisto though - I tried the "round belly" thing once. I stopped after I'd given him 8 pellets. Still no round belly and still begging for more. Sorry bud - you're not getting that much 2x a day.

If you have a....difficult to judge fish like me, I'd start off with 2-4 pellets daily and adjust from there.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to ask you all a quick question. I will hopefully be getting the 5 gallon tank on Wednesday. Do you think my betta can last in the bowl without me cleaning it?? If It must be done I'll clean it today!

Thanks,
-Alex


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Youre risking the bettas health if you don't. Just dump the water and refill it with conditioned water (or drinking water from Walmart, the green one that uses ozonation instead of chlorine, 88 cents per gal) no need to clean the rest


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

+1 Jato.

The thing is...your betta *might* do fine. But, he *might* not. We simply don't know. Ammonia builds up quickly in a small tank, and 
1) Some betta produce more ammonia that others and
2) Some betta are more sensitive to being stressed by adverse conditions in their environment than others.

One betta may go a week without water changes in a tiny tank with no real problems. The next one over may get lethargic and start with g\fin rot\ammonia poisoning\columnaris\ich\fungus\etc after 3 days.

It's just not worth the risk, IMHO. You'll have another larger tank soon, so what's one more frequent change in this one?


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> +1 Jato.
> 
> The thing is...your betta *might* do fine. But, he *might* not. We simply don't know. Ammonia builds up quickly in a small tank, and
> 1) Some betta produce more ammonia that others and
> ...


Agreed!

Alright, I just did a 100% water change and am waiting 15 mins before putting him in the bowl. I would like to ask...I put a good amount of conditioner I believe. Like it flowed for 1-2 seconds and was wondering if that could harm Marley?

He is currently relaxing in the cup but want to make sure it's safe for him!

Thanks,
-Alex


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey all,

I didn't see an edit post button so I wrote a reply, hope that's fine. Anyway, I wanted to ask 2 more questions before I buy the 5 gallon tank 

1)When done filling it up, is 15 min enough time for the conditioner to dissipate? I'm using Aqueon Water Conditioner. How much should I use?
2)How often will I need to do a 100% water change?

Thank you all for the help,
-Alex


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

What conditioner are you using? This can be vital as TOO much conditioner can be harmful. While generally safe, overcondtioned water can hurt the fish, granted it needs to be a considerable amount over, its best to play it safe with the next water change  If its more than 4-5 times the recommended dose Id change it pretty quick.

When I was having ammonia/water troubles greenapp1es suggested Prime. I found it works great, keeps ammonia in check and is super simple to dose: 2 drops for new water, 1 drop to condition. You can use an eye dropper, medicine dropper (Walmart, like 5 bucks tops), or whatever you can fill that you can find. Petco sells it relatively cheap


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

+1 to the suggestion of prime. Stuff is super consentrated so you only you a small amount (2 drops per gallon) and it will last you a good long time. Plus the major benefit of it detoxifying ammonia in the water. You will need an eye dropper though, I tried to very carefully tip it and got way too much and had to do a water change AGAIN.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to do half of what I do without Prime. Very rarely do I suggest a product so strongly, Prime is one of those few products.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been posted already (and don't have time to read through everything), but here is a link on cycling: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...nners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-353074/

Cycling your 5 gallon is highly recommended (cuts down on maintenance and provides a more stable environment for your fish; it's also very convenient if you have to go on vacation and can't do water changes), and I'd say a good knowledge of the nitrogen cycle is arguably the MOST important aspect of fishkeeping, so I would really suggest reading up about it.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Good job for doing whats best for your betta! Petsmart employees rarely know anything when it comes to what they are selling, its just a paycheck to them. I was at my local petsmart and I was looking at the bettas (not to buy, I was just curious) and a lady comes over and asked If I needed any help, and I said I was just looking. She smiled and grabbed a betta cup and said that this one was pretty. I said it was very pretty but I do not have the space for another betta. She looked confused and said that they dont need much space, then pointed to a tiny half gallon container WITH A DIVIDER and said I could get 2 in there and that would fit anywhere in the house. I told her that I keep my bettas in 5 gallon tanks each, with a filter, heater and live plants. She looked shocked and told me that my bettas must be so stressed from all the space and water movement. That when I left.

Another petstore employee told me to buy dwarf water lettuce for my betta tanks, and Ill never have to feed them again, since they apparently eat the dwarf water lettuce. Because its not like they are insectivores or anything.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

hgual22 said:


> Good job for doing whats best for your betta! Petsmart employees rarely know anything when it comes to what they are selling, its just a paycheck to them. I was at my local petsmart and I was looking at the bettas (not to buy, I was just curious) and a lady comes over and asked If I needed any help, and I said I was just looking. She smiled and grabbed a betta cup and said that this one was pretty. I said it was very pretty but I do not have the space for another betta. She looked confused and said that they dont need much space, then pointed to a tiny half gallon container WITH A DIVIDER and said I could get 2 in there and that would fit anywhere in the house. I told her that I keep my bettas in 5 gallon tanks each, with a filter, heater and live plants. She looked shocked and told me that my bettas must be so stressed from all the space and water movement. That when I left.
> 
> Another petstore employee told me to buy dwarf water lettuce for my betta tanks, and Ill never have to feed them again, since they apparently eat the dwarf water lettuce. Because its not like they are insectivores or anything.


Lol. Yeah, this was the first time I was buying a betta so I wasn't sure. That being said, im sure he will be much happier in the larger tank 

-Alex


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Lol. Yeah, this was the first time I was buying a betta so I wasn't sure. That being said, im sure he will be much happier in the larger tank
> 
> -Alex


He will, and when all is said and done you'll be much happier with your betta 's health, activity, and his life style


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

jato said:


> He will, and when all is said and done you'll be much happier with your betta 's health, activity, and his life style


Ok,

I also wanted to ask if there is any fish I could add with my betta. I checked compatibility thread but it didn't answer my question.

Also, how often will I need to do a 100% water change w/ a 5 Gal tank?

-Alex


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Depends on the betta, some will tolerate tankmates others will not. Once your tank is cycled about once a week 50% water changes should be enough


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Ok,
> 
> I also wanted to ask if there is any fish I could add with my betta. I checked compatibility thread but it didn't answer my question.
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure a mystery snail or African Dwarf Frog.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Ok,
> 
> I also wanted to ask if there is any fish I could add with my betta. I checked compatibility thread but it didn't answer my question.
> 
> ...


For a 5 gallon, I'd just do a mystery or nerite snail. The frogs may or may not be compatible depending on your betta, and then you need to be prepared with more equipment to house the frogs if it doesn't work out. You will also need a container to quarantine any tankmates you get, and while you could probably get away with using your current tank to QT the snail, it wouldn't be sufficient for the frogs. For these reasons I'd say to save fish/amphibian tankmates for another time and just try a snail if you'd like to have something 

For a cycled 5 gallon you'd just need a 50% weekly water change and wouldn't ever have to do a 100% change. For an uncycled 5 gallon you'd need a 100% water change weekly along with 2 50% weekly water changes (this is based on the water change schedule needed to keep my 5 gallon, bare bottom QT tank (spot cleaned daily) at 0 ppm ammonia for 1 week).


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Got it.

Also, what kind of plants will Marley prefer(his name lol). I was thinking a small live plant? If I do get one how do I keep it alive? All previous ones I've had degrated on me 

-Alex


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Java fern, java moss, and anubias are probably three of the easiest plants to keep alive in an aquarium. They will all grow under very low light, don't really require any additional nutrients to keep them green, and are what I usually recommend for beginners to aquatic plants.

With the anubias and java fern, you do not want to bury the rhizome. The rhizome is the hard part the roots come out of. Burying it, can cause the plant to rot. Most people tie their java fern or anubias down to wood/rock, or simply let them float. Java moss can be left as a clump, or also attached to wood/rock. 

There are lots of different species of java fern and anubias, so you can actually make quite an attractive layout using only these plants.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok guys,

Bought a 5 gallon tank which came with a light, filter, net and a sponge. I have a few questions:

1) I set the filter on the slowest speed so he won't get sucked in, is that good?
2) The water in there seems a little cooler then before, is this bad? Do I need a heater ASAP?

Here is Marley:









-Alex


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> Bought a 5 gallon tank which came with a light, filter, net and a sponge. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


See Above.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> See Above.


Ok! I'll see what's available 

Now, is it normal that Marley is going a little crazy? I added water conditioner & waited 15 minutes before putting him in. Is he just excited of the space? Cold? Nervous? 

Im sure he is happy of the room he has 

-Alex


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

He's probably exploring his new space. . It's new, he's not really familiar with it yet, and he may be seeing his reflection against the glass.

Just an FYI - if\when you can I'm sure he'd appreciate a couple extra plants as well. More places to hide would help to make him feel safe. The heater is more important at this point though, and should be your first priority.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> He's probably exploring his new space. . It's new, he's not really familiar with it yet, and he may be seeing his reflection against the glass.
> 
> Just an FYI - if\when you can I'm sure he'd appreciate a couple extra plants as well. More places to hide would help to make him feel safe. The heater is more important at this point though, and should be your first priority.


Will do!

Also, was 15 mins enough to let the conditioner dissipate in the tank? 

-Alex


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Also,

Where do you all recommend I get a heater from?

-Alex


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Also,
> 
> Where do you all recommend I get a heater from?
> 
> -Alex


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=12VHJDD3BD9GN1HGDC2C


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

What brand water conditioner are you using, Tha?


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Hallyx said:


> What brand water conditioner are you using, Tha?


Hey!

I'm using Aqueon water conditioner. I think I will go with the heater recommended above, it looks good. Any cheaper ones possibly?!?! I have enough money for all this easily but like I said, trying to save up for a car 

-Alex


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm using Aqueon water conditioner. I think I will go with the heater recommended above, it looks good. Any cheaper ones possibly?!?! I have enough money for all this easily but like I said, trying to save up for a car
> 
> -Alex


The price of that heater is very reasonable. 

Don't skimp on it... having a stable and accurate temperature is important. 

( Although... to be honest, I don't have any experience with hydor heater. It's what people on this forum recommend for it's price point. I personally use this heater http://www.amazon.com/Cobalt-Aquati...&qid=1422557680&sr=8-3&keywords=cobalt+heater but I have the 25w version since I have a 3.4 gallon tank. It's by far the best heater i've had... super accurate and reliable. )


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Alright, sounds good!

Do filters tire the fish out though? Or is it fine?

-Alex


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Alright, sounds good!
> 
> Do filters tire the fish out though? Or is it fine?
> 
> -Alex


Judging from your picture, you have a long finned betta. Is the current from the filter pushing him around? if it does, it may stress the fish quite a bit. A remedy to this is to baffle the filter...

( What filter did the kit come with? )


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Roxy said:


> Judging from your picture, you have a long finned betta. Is the current from the filter pushing him around? if it does, it may stress the fish quite a bit. A remedy to this is to baffle the filter...
> 
> ( What filter did the kit come with? )


Not exactly sure, it was just a filter with the tank. 

He doesn't seem to be pushed around too much, he just swam crazily yesterday :lol:

-Alex


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Would this heater work?

http://www.petco.com/product/114078...erGuf_4yL5kNgShWJSwbIjkEWEaJglSkX4aAo-18P8HAQ

Honestly though, it gets pretty hot in my room in the summer(90+ easy) so I don't think I'll need a heater just yet. What do you all think?

-Alex


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Would this heater work?
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/114078...erGuf_4yL5kNgShWJSwbIjkEWEaJglSkX4aAo-18P8HAQ
> 
> ...


The temp isn't adjustable so you're better off buying the hydor heater that I linked you on amazon. 

Summer doesn't start until June(???) and temp is still pretty cool in california so you need a heater asap.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

That heater would work, but an adjustable would be better. You would have better control over the temperature of the water and could adjust if necessary. This one isn't much more: http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Sub...TF8&qid=1422565648&sr=8-1&keywords=hydor+theo

Even if it gets hot in your room - that's not keeping the temperature stable. A large fluctuation in temperature isn't good for your guy either, even if it gets hot in the day.

90 degrees may actually be a bit *too* hot for him, but what happens at night? If it goes from 90 degrees to 70 degrees, that's a large temperature difference that he would have to adjust to daily. That's where a heater is important - to help keep the temperature as *STABLE* as possible.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Greenapp1es said:


> That heater would work, but an adjustable would be better. You would have better control over the temperature of the water and could adjust if necessary. This one isn't much more: http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Sub...TF8&qid=1422565648&sr=8-1&keywords=hydor+theo
> 
> Even if it gets hot in your room - that's not keeping the temperature stable. A large fluctuation in temperature isn't good for your guy either, even if it gets hot in the day.
> 
> 90 degrees may actually be a bit *too* hot for him, but what happens at night? If it goes from 90 degrees to 70 degrees, that's a large temperature difference that he would have to adjust to daily. That's where a heater is important - to help keep the temperature as *STABLE* as possible.


I think it's better off if he bought the 50w since the tank is 5g

... and as he previously mentioned:



ThaGreenlander said:


> Ok,
> 
> I just wanted to post this and see what everyone thinks. I went to bed last night & the temperature was a good 73Degrees. I woke up early and it was ONLY 64. I went to check my betta and he seems fine but I don't think he will last a week(if it's really needed I'll go buy a better tank with accessories before my next paycheck which is next week.
> 
> ...


64F is very low... 

So yeah, heater asap.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

+1 Roxy.

Either way - EVEN in the summer the heater will still be necessary, as the temperature fluctuations otherwise would be a lot of stress for the fish.

Overall vote: Heater ASAP.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

I could also offer greenlander with free 2 day shipping ( since I have amazon prime ) if he's willing to send me money through paypal in advance. ( so he doesn't have to pay amazon shipping )

Edit: $18.35 w/ tax. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=12VHJDD3BD9GN1HGDC2C

Edit#2: Actually... it would be better off if he signed up for amazon trial by visiting this link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DBYBNEE?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Cancel before the trial is over.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok. 

I think I'll get the Hydor 50W one then. 

-Alex

Edit: I don't really want to do Prime since I rarely buy from Amazon haha.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Ok.
> 
> I think I'll get the Hydor 50W one then.
> 
> ...


The trial is *free*. Cancel it as soon as you receive your heater OR before the 1 month trial is up. I would suggest the latter just in case. ( you might have to deal with exchange(s) if you received a defective heater )

If you don't use prime, you will have to pay for shipping and I believe it is also a slower shipping method compared to prime's *free 2 day shipping*.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Boom!

Just purchased this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPG8/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I really hope Marley will be happy! Spent tons of money on him 

How is that?

-Alex


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Boom!
> 
> Just purchased this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPG8/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


Wait, why did you buy the 25w instead of 50w? considering the fact that your temp goes as low as 60's... it's better to get 50w.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Roxy said:


> Wait, why did you buy the 25w instead of 50w? considering the fact that your temp goes as low as 60's... it's better to get 50w.


I bought the 25W yes. My temperature rarely actually gets to 64(room temp). It hovers around 68-72 

-Alex


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I linked the 25W without remembering how low the temps got - it would normally be fine but I agree that with how low your current room temperatures get - the 50W would be better.

Since you just ordered I'd cancel the order and get the 50W instead. It's like $2 more, well worth the investment.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

ThaGreenlander said:


> I bought the 25W yes. My temperature rarely actually gets to 64(room temp). It hovers around 68-72
> 
> -Alex


You should get the 50w regardless. You never know when you will upgrade to a bigger tank in the future... not to mention it's only $2 dollar difference. That's very little... 

It's better to avoid being underpowered in terms of wattage.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Roxy said:


> You should get the 50w regardless. You never know when you will upgrade to a bigger tank in the future... not to mention it's only $2 dollar difference. That's very little...
> 
> It's better to avoid being underpowered in terms of wattage.


Got it!

Just ordered the 50W one. I would like to ask. How often should I do a 100% water change since I would rather do that then 50% water changes.

Also what wou;d be a good temp. for Marley? 22 Celsius?? 

-Alex


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Got it!
> 
> Just ordered the 50W one. I would like to ask. How often should I do a 100% water change since I would rather do that then 50% water changes.
> 
> ...


With a 5 gallon tank... it's better if you do a 50% water change twice a week until your tank is cycled... and then reduce that to 50% water change once a week. More information here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=507585

I personally avoid 100% water change as I believe it is unnecessary plus it'd be stressful for your betta... ( unless you're medicating him... then that is different story )

As for temperature, keep it between 78-82F. I set the temp to 80F for mine.

Another thing you should get ( when you have the money ) is a water testing kit, such as this one:
http://www.petsmart.com/food-care/t...36-catid-300022?var_id=36-17465&_t=pfm=search

It is more accurate than the test strips and is cheaper in the long run. The kit will last you at least 800 tests.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Roxy said:


> With a 5 gallon tank... it's better if you do a 50% water change twice a week until your tank is cycled... and then reduce that to 50% water change once a week. More information here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=507585
> 
> I personally avoid 100% water change as I believe it is unnecessary plus it'd be stressful for your betta... ( unless you're medicating him... then that is different story )
> 
> ...


Alright.

Also, how come Marley seems to be poking his head at the gravel or looking out the window a lot? Is that a sign he wants to escape or is he curious? 

-Alex


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

+1 Roxy. 50% water changes are much easier on you and less stressful for your guy. All you need is a cup, a bucket, and a turkey baster.

Cup 50% of the water out and into the bucket. Use the turkey baster to suck up any poop on the bottom of the tank. Put new, treated water (temperature matched - which you'd have to do anyway) back into the tank. You're done! Don't have to take the fish out of the tank.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Alright.
> 
> Also, how come Marley seems to be poking his head at the gravel or looking out the window a lot? Is that a sign he wants to escape or is he curious?
> 
> -Alex


He's just curious.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Greenapp1es said:


> +1 Roxy. 50% water changes are much easier on you and less stressful for your guy. All you need is a cup, a bucket, and a turkey baster.
> 
> Cup 50% of the water out and into the bucket. Use the turkey baster to suck up any poop on the bottom of the tank. Put new, treated water (temperature matched - which you'd have to do anyway) back into the tank. You're done! Don't have to take the fish out of the tank.


+1 to this. 

I use a slightly different method and use this siphon http://www.amazon.com/Python-Pro-Cl...&qid=1422571514&sr=8-16&keywords=water+siphon to suck the fish poop out. Since it's small, I can take my time cleaning the substrate since it doesn't suck too much water at a time. For the harder to reach areas, I use a turkey baster.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok!

This is Marley's current tank setup:









He now has the following:
1 Amazon Sword Plant
1 Filter
1 50W heater adjusted to maintain 77F 
1 White Gravel

Is there anything else my little guy needs? He seems to like the heater & swims near it  

-Alex


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

You should add more plants so the betta would feel safe and comfortable. ^_^


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Roxy said:


> You should add more plants so the betta would feel safe and comfortable. ^_^


+1. Definitely more plants, and another hide of sorts would be nice as well.


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> +1. Definitely more plants, and another hide of sorts would be nice as well.


Ok haha,

I will try and buy more plants to make a cover for him on the right side! Don't bettas like to be able to hide?

I bet Marley would hug me if he could. I mean, from a cup to a resort tank 

-Alex


----------



## ThaGreenlander (Jan 25, 2015)

Also question,

Do I need to keep the heater plugged in at night? 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

ThaGreenlander said:


> Also question,
> 
> Do I need to keep the heater plugged in at night?
> 
> ...


Yes - the heater should always be plugged in. It should shut itself off when the water gets to the proper temperature and turn itself back on when it gets too cold.


----------

